
Bugs of news.ycombinator.com  - volida

======
volida
If you submit a comment, you are returned to the page you were commenting. But
if you refresh that page (x), the comment is re-submitted. I suppose, a no-
cache and an expire header of the submit request page would avoid this problem
of replicating by mistake the submittions...

